# judging



## stringmusic (Nov 2, 2010)

Just wanted a survey on one Christian judging another Christian, both believing that the other has a true relationship with Christ. You dont have to give me quotes from the Bible just a simple yes or no and short explanation.
There will be another thread on this subject once a good survey has been taken.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 2, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> Just wanted a survey on one Christian judging another Christian, both believing that the other has a true relationship with Christ. You dont have to give me quotes from the Bible just a simple yes or no and short explanation.
> There will be another thread on this subject once a good survey has been taken.



I believe we should fellowship, but not call another man out on what he believes, and don't try to prove them wrong if it dosen't say if it is right or wrong in the Bible. Nobody can know if that person has a true relationship with god that is between them and the lord. Sometimes i think people worship a whole different Lord than my Lord Jesus Christ though????


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 2, 2010)

We are to judge with righteous judgement....but realize that the standard we hold others to is the standard that we'll be held to.

At the end of the day, the law shows how evil we are and that we truly are in need of a Savior.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 2, 2010)

the word judge in some cases in the nt is not the right translation, the word is condem , we should not condem one another. we can talk about things and try to help each other, if i can warn someone of the danger of alcohol and what it has done to me and people i know then i have a responsibility  to do so.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re:*

I admittedly am a mercy person. I would prefer not to be bound by legalism of rigid rules many of us tend to make as Christians and try to make others abide by them.  We alienate too many folks from Jesus because or our rigid stances.

What is better is to Love them like Jesus and allow Jesus to build them up the way He wants.  I have never seen anyone who would come to Jesus honestly ever rejected. My God would never do that.  But well-meaning but wrong CHristians  do it everyday.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 2, 2010)

All great comments.

Rather than judge another person, it's best to study the Bible with them.
Maybe both might learn some things.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 2, 2010)

No one should judge another's estate of Salvation, but we can Judge all things pertaining to life In Christ.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 3, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F1B55wEB030?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F1B55wEB030?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 3, 2010)

There are situations when judgement should not be made against another:
Romans 14:3  The one who eats everything must not treat with contempt the one who does not, and the one who does not eat everything must not judge the one who does, for God has accepted them.

There are times when one should be very careful about judging another.
1 Corinthians 4:5Therefore judge nothing before the appointed time; wait until the Lord comes. He will bring to light what is hidden in darkness and will expose the motives of the heart. At that time each will receive their praise from God.

And, there is a definite need to judge inside the church from time to time.
1Cor 5:12 What business is it of mine to judge those outside the church? Are you not to judge those inside? 13 God will judge those outside. “Expel the wicked person from among you.” 

But be very careful....
James 4:11 Brothers and sisters, do not slander one another. Anyone who speaks against a brother or sister or judges them speaks against the law and judges it. When you judge the law, you are not keeping it, but sitting in judgment on it. 12 There is only one Lawgiver and Judge, the one who is able to save and destroy. But you—who are you to judge your neighbor?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 3, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> There are situations when judgement should not be made against another:
> Romans 14:3  The one who eats everything must not treat with contempt the one who does not, and the one who does not eat everything must not judge the one who does, for God has accepted them.
> 
> There are times when one should be very careful about judging another.
> ...



Ronnie's right. But speaking for myself, I try not to judge anyone because I'd rather err on the side of caution. Salvation is a personal thing between God and you. My opinion isn't needed.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2010)

RoosterTodd said:


> Ronnie's right. But speaking for myself, I try not to judge anyone because I'd rather err on the side of caution. Salvation is a personal thing between God and you. My opinion isn't needed.



X 2, but if I see someone about to go off the deep end I will try to bring them closer to God and save them from themselves.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't judge others in this respect.  Is someone who drinks and goes to bars not a Christian?  How do I know?  I don't.  I have enough of a time trying to keep myself on the road let alone worrying with someone else.  They may be having the same troubles as me.  God knows each man's heart.  I don't.  God will take care of everyone and everything in His time.


----------



## WHOSHOTYA (Nov 3, 2010)

no let he who is without sin cast the first stone....pretty much sums it up for me......


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 4, 2010)

WHOSHOTYA said:


> no let he who is without sin cast the first stone....pretty much sums it up for me......



This is the second times you've quoted part of this verse tonight.

Just because Jesus spoke those words to a group of people who were making a mistake doesn't mean you and I have a licenses to use it in the same regard.

There are probably times that you would be well served if someone pointed out your Christian shortcoming.
And times that it would be a service to God for you to point out another person's errors.

You could save a persons by keeping them focused, that is, if you yourself are a respected Christian.


----------



## WHOSHOTYA (Nov 4, 2010)

smoking sir is not a christian shortcoming, drinking either.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 4, 2010)

ronnie t said:


> this is the second times you've quoted part of this verse tonight.
> 
> Just because jesus spoke those words to a group of people who were making a mistake doesn't mean you and i have a licenses to use it in the same regard.
> 
> ...



amen ronnie,


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 4, 2010)

WHOSHOTYA said:


> smoking sir is not a christian shortcoming, drinking either.



killing yourself is ok then, harming yourself is ok then, what ever happened to your body being a temple of the holy Spirit?

hey do what ever you want, no need to deny your flesh anything it wants its all good,
after all we are just old sinners no need to change anything, 
just pick up your salvation ticket and live anyway you want, after all Jesus did all the work, what do we owe him.


----------



## hummerpoo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> There are situations when judgement should not be made against another:
> Romans 14:3  The one who eats everything must not treat with contempt the one who does not, and the one who does not eat everything must not judge the one who does, for God has accepted them.
> 
> There are times when one should be very careful about judging another.
> ...



There's probably something to be added, but I sure don't see what it could be.  WELL SAID!!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 4, 2010)

First remove the log from your own eye


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 4, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> Just wanted a survey on one Christian judging another Christian, *both believing that the other has a true relationship with Christ.* You dont have to give me quotes from the Bible just a simple yes or no and short explanation.
> There will be another thread on this subject once a good survey has been taken.



I'm not talking about salvation.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 4, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> killing yourself is ok then, harming yourself is ok then, what ever happened to your body being a temple of the holy Spirit?
> 
> hey do what ever you want, no need to deny your flesh anything it wants its all good,
> after all we are just old sinners no need to change anything,
> just pick up your salvation ticket and live anyway you want, after all Jesus did all the work, what do we owe him.



Give me a break, you cant keep pushing your personal convictions on people. A personal conviction and plain old right and wrong in the Bible are two different things. If you personally have a conviction from God about not smoking, drinking or whatever that is fine, you cant go around pushing that conviction on other people.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 4, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> There are situations when judgement should not be made against another:
> Romans 14:3  The one who eats everything must not treat with contempt the one who does not, and the one who does not eat everything must not judge the one who does, for God has accepted them.
> 
> There are times when one should be very careful about judging another.
> ...



Thanks Ronnie, this was basically going to be the outline of the other thread I was going to start. Hopefully everyone will read this post. I just kept reading alot of folks saying "Cant nobody judge me" and "Only God can judge me". While these things are true, in the final Judgement, it is obvious that only God knows what is truely in a single mans heart. God gave us many parts of the Bible to help each other out and you pointed those parts out wonderfully. Again thanks.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 4, 2010)

1gr8bldr said:


> First remove the log from your own eye



If you're coming from where I think you are you are very correct.  If one has a huge problem with drinking,smoking,lusting, etc. they probably should not go around telling others  to stop the same thing that they themselves have a problem with. Take a good look at yourself before helping another.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Nov 4, 2010)

RoosterTodd said:


> Ronnie's right. But speaking for myself, I try not to judge anyone because I'd rather err on the side of caution. Salvation is a personal thing between God and you. My opinion isn't needed.



X10!

I try to walk the straight and narrow to the best of my ability.  But, we are all sinners.  We can only strive to improve our relationship with God.  I have never looked at someone and said "Well, you know where he's going."

I am not a theologian, nor have I read the whole Bible; most, but not all.  We, as Christians, should welcome others, study together and discuss issues that aren't exactly black & white.  I pray for discernment and good judgement when it comes to my personal life and family.

When I am given the opportunity to witness or invite someone to church, I don't push the issue.  This will only drive them away.  And, I don't tell them they shouldn't be doing this or that.  There is only one Judge.  Judging others and pride go hand in hand, because you obviously think you are better or closer to God than they are.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 4, 2010)

its funny any time you talk about living a holy life for God and not acting like the world people cry "you are judging me " it is no wonder the world does not want to come to christ they see no differance in life style from the non christian and the christian.

2 Corinthians 6:17 (King James Version)

 17Wherefore come out from among them, and be ye separate, saith the Lord, and touch not the unclean thing; and I will receive you.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 4, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> its funny any time you talk about living a holy life for God and not acting like the world people cry "you are judging me " it is no wonder the world does not want to come to christ they see no differance in life style from the non christian and the christian.



x2


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 4, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> > its funny any time you talk about living a holy life for God
> 
> 
> 
> Define a holy life.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 4, 2010)

1 Peter 1:15 (King James Version)

 15But as he which hath called you is holy, so be ye holy in all manner of conversation

1 Peter 1:16 (King James Version)

 16Because it is written, Be ye holy; for I am holy.


Leviticus 20:7 (King James Version)

 7Sanctify yourselves therefore, and be ye holy: for I am the LORD your God


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 4, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> 1 Peter 1:15 (King James Version)
> 
> 15But as he which hath called you is holy, so be ye holy in all manner of conversation
> 
> ...



That doesnt't DEFINE holy. It say BE holy.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 4, 2010)

a characteristic unique to God's nature which becomes the goal for human moral character. The idea of “holy” is important for an understanding of God, of worship, and of the people of God in the Bible. Holy has four distinct meanings. First is “to be set apart.” This applies to places where God is present, like the Temple and the tabernacle, and to things and persons related to those holy places or to God Himself. Next, it means to be “perfect, transcendent, or spiritually pure, evoking adoration and reverence.” This applies primarily to God, but secondarily to saints or godly people. Next, it means something or someone who evokes “veneration or awe, being frightening beyond belief.” This is clearly the application to God and is the primary meaning of “holy.” It is continued in the last definition, “filled with superhuman and potential fatal power.” This speaks of God, but also of places or things or persons which have been set apart by God's presence. A saint is a holy person. To be sanctified is to be made holy.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Nov 5, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> a characteristic unique to God's nature which becomes the goal for human moral character. The idea of “holy” is important for an understanding of God, of worship, and of the people of God in the Bible. Holy has four distinct meanings. First is “to be set apart.” This applies to places where God is present, like the Temple and the tabernacle





God is omnipresent.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 5, 2010)

we are the temple.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Nov 5, 2010)

God is omnipresent.  Therefore, a description of where he is present is not needed


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 5, 2010)

ok i,ll give you that one.  lol...oh no we agree on something.....


----------



## FireHunter174 (Nov 5, 2010)

I know!  We just can't let it go to our heads.

Humility is one of the greatest attributes we can have.  I commend and respect you for that.


----------

